# Surround sound reciever with PC



## HelpMePlease123 (May 14, 2020)

Hello all, I really need some help with my setup

I have this surround sound system onkyo s4505
and  a pc with ryzen 1700x and GTX 1080 graphics card

graphics card is connected to surround sound reciever via hdmi
reciever connected to tv with hdmi.

I know it is possible to get full use out of the system with this setup as it use to work just fine, but after a hardware failure in my pc i replaced my hdd with a new m2 drive. Still using windows 7 though.
that is the only change that has happened, but now for the life of me I cannot get sound working properly


The system has been detected and windows has the correct information for my reciever





however, if I go into the configure speakers panel, the ONLY speaker that can make sound is front left, regardless if I click test or click speakers individually, the rest do nothing.
I have tried with both 5.1 surround options and same thing.
PS I know the device shows as ready, but not active or default devce in this screenshot, im fed up with the testing for tonight so have swapped back to my monitor and have some music playing through it.




No idea why windows configuring the speakers can only use one, but I downloaded a surround sound test file from here HTML5 AAC Audio Playback Tests - Multichannel.  It plays:
front left - good
centre- good
front right- good
left surround- sound comes from front left
right surround- sound comes from front right
sub- good

My video player is potplayer with LAV filters, I have tried every possible combination of settings I could. I thought I finally made progres when I started a video and for the first time I could hear sound, but unfortunately it was only music, cant hear any sound effects or voice. im expecting to get suggestions for these, im sure these settings arent right, but as i said, testing for hours and these were the first settings that gave any sound at all.













Things I have tried so far

DTS, AAC 5.1, AC3, EAC3, Dolby digital formats,  but none of them work through my current setup
LAV filters, ffdshow audio decoder, ac3 filter.
potplayer and mpc-hc.
uninstalling and deleting the ht-r558 driver and reinstalling fresh
every combination of settings from the above panels


Sorry if I am forgetting to include anything useful, first time asking for help like this, but i'm beat, I cant think of anything left to try,
Thank you


----------



## CityCultivator (May 15, 2020)

HelpMePlease123 said:


> Hello all, I really need some help with my setup
> 
> I have this surround sound system onkyo s4505
> and  a pc with ryzen 1700x and GTX 1080 graphics card
> ...


When you test DTS/AC3/EAC3, do you use bitstreaming (Does the receiver indicates that it is receiving DTS encoded signals)?


----------



## HelpMePlease123 (May 15, 2020)

it does not, I can cycle through the modes, but no, it does not show that is receiving the correct format


----------



## HelpMePlease123 (May 17, 2020)

Update with some progress and some new problems.

unfortunately I cannot pinpoint what helped, but uninstalling various drivers both audio and for my graphics card, and using the mic to go through the inital setup on the reciever itself.

Now I can get all the sound, voice aswell as music
Now when I go into playback devices- configure speakers, I can get sound from front centre, front right and surround left speakers. No idea why windows can now play sound with 3 speakers instead of just 1, but it still isnt using half of my setup.

I tried a few videos in pot player and the reciever shows "DTS" or the dolby digital logo for 5.1 audio.



This is what LAV shows, now forgive the possible stupidity here, as I know it says bitsreaming, but in the previous iteration of this setup when everything worked, the channel outputs moved accordingly

so I am not sure what to try next, my system is partially working but ofcourse I did not spend money to get half the surround sound experience.

according to windows my setup only has 3 speakers.
according to surround sound test audio files my setup has 3 speakers, but not the same ones that windows can play through
according to the reciever it is recieving and output the correct formats now
according to both LAV and AC3 audio decoders  there is no audio being output


----------



## CityCultivator (May 17, 2020)

HelpMePlease123 said:


> Update with some progress and some new problems.
> 
> unfortunately I cannot pinpoint what helped, but uninstalling various drivers both audio and for my graphics card, and using the mic to go through the inital setup on the reciever itself.
> 
> ...


If channel output moves then LAV is decoding and no bit-streaming is occurring.
On bit-streaming, if you don't hear all speakers, that indicates receiver setup has issues, and not your PC.


----------



## HelpMePlease123 (May 25, 2020)

Thanks for those who replied, you can go ahead and delete/close this thread now.
I officially give up, for years i  thought printers were the most finicky, unreliable, obscure pieces of technological crap but now I know otherwise. I spent what to me is a considerable amount of money on this equipment and I can honestly tell you I have spent more time figuring out what the latest in  a never ending stream of problems is than actually listening to audio through it.

I finally got it to work, I have no idea how, I just repeated steps over and over again, uninstalling and reinstalling various players and filters, trying various settings combinations and finally it worked........for 1 episode

last night happy it was finally working i started watching a series, I watched one episode and it worked flawlessly, sound from all speakers, reciever showing it was receiving correct format, it was great.

Today after taking care of my chores and responsibilities I sat down looking forward to episode 2 and........no sound.

Last night, fine.
Today, the exact same hardware, running the exact same software, playing a file with the exact same audio as last night, broken.

I noticed that LAV filters icon was not there, I checked settings in both LAV itself and potplayer, they all looked good, LAV is the only filter set to accept AAC and AC3 codes, but for some reason today LAV decided not to work.

I changed the settings and tried with AC3 filter to see if that helped, closed and re-opened the player, ac3filter icon appeared in tray, but the video would not play, just stuck as though it were paused.

and in this mess I tried playing the exact same video file that less than 20 hours ago worked perfectly and guess what? no lav filters working, no sound, and with other filters unable to play.

m,ore things that makes no sense 2 channel audio being pseudo upmixed plays no problem, but a 7.1 channel audio being downmixed causes videos to become unplayable, they simply freeze and whatever filter I am using shows 0 input
OR
I can have video files with 5.1 audio tracks, AAC, AC3, I can only have one filter installed, I can have that filter set to accept those formats and the internal player settings disabled, yet for some reason those filters wont work, no tray icon, no real surround sound for me, instead it is sent to the reciever in some fucked up way that means the only way to get sound from all speakers is if I use the reciever settings to upmix to emulate 5.1 channels, which sounds really really bad because it means between my pc and receiver there is a source of 5.1 channels that is being ruined, incorrectly used, and then treated as 2 channels

Sorry for the rant if anybody reads it, i am use to problems with technology and am usually quite content to stick with it until i figure out a way to fix it, but this surround sound stuff does nothing but give constant problems, and there is never any apparent reason, it is apparently technology with a temper and it just works or breaks at random with no errors, no logs, just nonsensicle uselessness


----------

